# So confused, please read my story ..



## chipmunk28 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm new to this site, but have lost any hope and decided to post my story here to see if anyone has been through something similar. I am 22 years old, a mother & wife, while trying to balance 2 jobs. My stomach is taking over my life. I can't go to a store without knowing where every bathroom is, and if they don't have a public bathroom, I wont go in. I can't plan to go to the beach, or take a long road trip, just in case I get sick. I'm embarrassed in front of family, when I get that gurgling in my stomach and a wave of heat over me, that indicates I have to run to the bathroom and will be there for quite some time. I cannot go out without bringing an extra plastic bag with me just in case I have to throw up while having diarrhea. but here is my story, if anyone has the same problems, I really need to hear it!

this started 8 years ago, I was at a restaurant in NYC with a friend and her family, we had just finished dinner and went upstairs where there was an arcade, we were playing a racing game when all of a sudden a wave of heat came over me, mixed with dizziness and nausea and all of a sudden a sharp stabbing pain in my lower abdomen, I ran and ran trying to find a bathroom and then I collapsed on the floor, passed out. when I came to, I threw up everywhere, ran to the bathroom and had contraction like sharp pains in the same spot, and diarrhea followed, this lasted probably 3 hours. I assumed it was something I ate that didn't agree with me.

well 2 years later, I was sitting on a couch with my boyfriend (now husband), when all of a sudden I got a sharp stabbing pain in my lower abdomen, felt hot, nauseous, and dizzy, I ran to the bathroom after feeling that gurgle, and exploded, literally, sorry for the detail but it was un controllable and felt never ending, the pain would subside for maybe a minute, and then come right back, a few minutes into it I began to throw up, a minute into that, I passed out, when I woke up I threw up more, had more diarrhea, and finally after a couple hours it seemed to be over, only followed by some cramping.

this exact episode happens around 5 times a month, same order, lasts the same amount of time, I have not found a trigger food or activity, in between these episodes I have normal bowel movements, the only "pain" in those is the normal cramping anyone would get when they know they have to go, and occasionally I have random diarrhea, normal, not with excruciating pain like in the episodes.

I have been struggling with this for so long, I have missed out on so many opportunities, I have driven myself absolutely insane with worry and fear that I will get sick in public or somewhere where there is not a bathroom, which I know many if not all with ibs have felt. I can't help but feel my story is different, but I have never talked to anyone who gets the same episodes as I do, only those that get diarrhea all morning. the pain I feel during these episodes is so excruciating that I scream out in pain and have to hold my stomach and keel over, I've been rushed to the hospital, but by the time i'm seen the episode is over and they think i'm crazy.

I have had an endoscopy and they didn't find anything, this was about 6 years ago though so I don't know if anything could have changed. I just had blood work done to rule out celiac disease and all that. I have stopped eating and drinking dairy. I cannot travel to see family, I cannot go on trips, I cannot go to work half the time. I almost didn't graduate high school because I missed so many days due to this.

PLEASE if you have the same thing happening to you, tell me your story, I need to hear im not the only one and that maybe the doctors are right and this is just IBS ..

other medical issues I have is migraines, anxiety, depression, I cannot find an anti anxiety that works, or an anti depressant that doesn't hurt my stomach, anxiety definitely triggers my stomach issues because I think about it constantly before I go somewhere or go on a trip and it makes me get sick .. if anyone has had good luck with any medication also, id really like to hear it ..

thank you!


----------



## gefrazier49 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello Chipmunk 28. I am responding to your story because I have had similar issues with IBS. I was diagnosed with IBS at the age of 26, I am now 58. Don't stop reading here please. I tell you the length of this to let you know there is help. I have had the diarrhea issues over the years, but never the throwing up. On some occasions when I was youger, I would experience cramps to the point I thought I would pass out while on the toilet. I struggled for years living with this malady. However, what I feel you must know is, that when you cen get your anxiety and depression under control, your stomach symptoms will improve also. I tried to deny the anxiety for years because of foolish pride, however, my wife saw how miserable I was and made me an appointment with a good doc that I actually went to school with many years ago.

One he strated treating my anxiety with meds, he told me to give it at least six weeks to get my system regulated, so I did. It made all the difference in my life. It actually gave me back pretty much a normal life. I can sympathize with you. Anyone that has not suffered form IBS does not have a clue. Also, try keeping some Immodium with you at all times as I have found this will pretty much help keep my diarreah in check when I do have a light flare up.

Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## chipmunk28 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for responding!! I am going to the doctor tomorrow and am going to talk about anxiety medication!


----------



## Cameracat (Jan 7, 2013)

I know stress is a trigger for me, and a since you are a mom working two jobs with chronic tummy issues, it couldn't be more stressful! My "explosion" trigger is spicy food or dairy. 15 years ago was when it all seemed to start, and some are pointing fingers at the 4 rounds of Accutane I took around 15-16 yrs old.
But the real point of this reply is to tell you, with all the same symptoms you have, minus throwing up, I travelled the world with 8 people by my side every day, all day. Planes, trains, automobiles, and donkeys. I was scared to do it, not because of the dangers I would encounter, but what I would do about the bathroom. But i did it, and my stomach wasnt bad and i lived! Even the 8 people didn't disown me for occasionally blowing up the bathroom  Don't limit your life!


----------



## Cristy Layne (Feb 1, 2013)

I have been to doctors for years for horrible pain!! I d started taking Elavil and it worked for about 4 monts but I felt it was a miracle!! Till it stopped working. I took it upon myself to go to the methadone clinic and lie and say I was using drugs. But guess what ,, no more stomach pain! Yes it cost me 12 bucks a day but I have my life back.


----------

